# 2002 MTD Snow Blower Won't Stay Running



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Sounds like a fuel problem to me. Check and clean the fuel cap; make sure that it is venting properly (you may want to try running it a bit with the fuel cap loose or removed, just to check this possibility, but be careful, and do not operate it with the cap removed). Check the fuel line, to make sure that it is in good shape, and that the connections are secure. Drain or siphon the gasoline from the tank, and replace it. I would add Sea Foam to the new fuel as well. Otherwise, I would say that it's time to clean the carburetor again.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

You may also want to check the wire connections at the interlocks and shut off switch (if so equipped), although, based on what you described, I still suspect a fuel problem.


----------



## torttion (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks Dexter. The carb was just cleaned last night so I doubt it needs cleaning again. The fuel line looks like its in good shape, I had taken a look at it last night when I removed the carb. The fuel is also new. We had drained it and replaced it with new fuel when we did the carb. I'll try running it with the cap loose tonight and see what happens.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> The carb was just cleaned last night


Ayuh,... Did you blow out all the tiny passages,..??

It's the crud that you Can't see that gums up the works....


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I understand that you just did it, so when I said again, I meant that you need to do it over because you missed something, with no regard to how much time has passed. As Bondo said, a lot of tiny places for crud to accumulate.


----------

